# Now Christmas Time in the US



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe I just never noticed it before but stores here in the US now have Christmas displays. Don't ever recall it being this early. So we're catching up with the PI! haha


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Italy here.... Some stores and supermarkets are already displaying Christmas stuff.

First time in my life I saw this...

Considering we have All Saints, Halloween, December 8 (Holy Mary), before Xmas. 

I guess the crisis is pushing business to squeeze the holidays lemons


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

By the way bibingka...welcome to the forum...

You're right cvgtpc1...I remember Christmas officially starting the day after Thanksgiving...although some places started putting up decorations prior to that but still, basically it was Labor Day first in September; then Halloween was next in October; followed by Thanksgiving in November...and the very next day following Thursdays Thanksgiving Festivities, (Friday), was considered the official start of the Christmas Holiday Season!

I used to LOVE Christmas time...but here in the Philippines, I can't wait for it to end because four months of Christmas is just way too much for me personally!!! And I mean ridiculously too long! Four months...that's one third of the entire year! By the time Christmas actually arrives, I am sick and tired of hearing about it...

Christmas has become far too commercialized anyway...and most people forget the real reason for the celebration...even here in the Philippines, who falsely claim they are 80%+ Catholic, yet very few of them actually live a good Christian lifestyle...and the little children here, going around pretending to sing Christmas Carols for a handout of coins...pathetic...they don't care about Christmas or its meaning...they just want some free money. It all adds to my loss of the Holiday Spirit that I used to enjoy when I was younger.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Maybe I just never noticed it before but stores here in the US now have Christmas displays. Don't ever recall it being this early. So we're catching up with the PI! haha


My birthday is around US thanksgiving time. As a kid the Xmas stuff never went up until my birthday, as a University student it started going up around Halloween, in the 80's to 90's it started going up on Canadian Thanksgiving ( this weekend BTW). Last time I was in Canada in the fall the displays were starting end of September.

Soon we will catch up the the Philippines as well and have the displays go up on Labour Day. But by then the Philippines will also be putting up their displays on Philippine Labour Day lol


----------

